# Are my girls expecting? Please give your opinion!(UPDATED PICS)



## paynemom (Apr 8, 2012)

I am a first time goat mama, and was told both these girls could already be pregnant. Could anyone guess whether or not they are expecting? I know they would be  pretty early, but I'd like to get an idea as to when they would be due. They were both a little young to be mothers, I was hoping they'd be a little older. They are about 8 months old, Pygmys. What does everyone think???! We've only had them a month and they look a little different to me, or maybe they are just growing up. Also, any advice on how to make them more people friendly? They eat out of our hands, but don't like to be touched. We just want to love them! 







[/img]
















[/img]


----------



## mama24 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am new to goats too, but mine had a puffy vulva like that. I was told if it was puffy for a few days, tehn went down, that's heat. But if it gets puffy and stays puffy, they are likely pg. See if you can catch hold of them and feel their udders. If there is any development, then they are pg. If not, then not likely, or too early.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't see the picture well enough to tell.  Do they have any udder development?   When were they with a buck last?


----------



## paynemom (Apr 9, 2012)

I will try to get better pictures, it was quite a challenge! I think they have been with a buck for a couple months. Would a buck mate with them if they were pregnant? I have not noticed any signs of heat or mating in the last month. I will try and get a hand on the udders, they won't like that! Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 9, 2012)

Last picture: Doe on the left looks pregnant to me, based on her the pooch test,  can't really see the doe on the right real well.


----------



## paynemom (Apr 11, 2012)

I went out and groped the poor dear and there is something there, but I don't know if there would be anyway. It felt a little like a small balloon filled with  pudding? Her sides are rounding out and pretty hard, so I am thinking something is going on. I guess I will watch and see how she progresses. Would a first time mother get a super big udder like the other pictures on here? Her teats are pretty small still, like an inch long only. Sigh, not knowing is hard. (And her "pooch" is really sticking out there! Goodness!)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2012)

here are some first time boer does. 

this doe is due in 2 weeks from this picture. 




and the doe on the far left is due in a month.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2012)

to me when you are talking about a handful of udder you are still looking at 4 to 6 weeks before kidding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2012)

this yearling doe kidded the day after I took this picture, you can see her bag isn't huge, but is getting tight and her teats are pointing out to the side instead of downward.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 11, 2012)

here is a good example:
The doe on the right kidded the next day, you can even see some clear discharge on her vulva
and the doe on the left didn't kid for a couple more weeks. Both does are 12 months old. 







In this picture the first doe kidded about 5 weeks after this picture was taken the 2nd doe kidded about 3 weeks after, and the 3rd doe from the left kidded almost 8 weeks after this picture was taken. You can't see an udder developing quite yet on that 3rd doe, infact I was beginning to wonder if she was pregnant or just fat.


----------



## paynemom (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you so much 20kidsonhill! That is so helpful! I am sure that she won't be due for several more weeks, if not a couple months. But it is so nice to see something to compare to! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## paynemom (May 4, 2012)

Well, I think the girls are getting bigger. I hope it's not just all the free range greens they've been eating. What do you think? Looking pregnant now? They are 8 months old, were told they were already bred when we bought them, so no idea when they'd be due.  Here's updated pics? Opinions?

This is Molly, the smaller of the two(they're twins):







And this is Lilly, my favorite. She is actually friendly and lets me pet her:




 Lilly again:


----------



## paynemom (May 7, 2012)

Looks like progress, right?


----------



## cutie123600 (May 7, 2012)

I do believe so.


----------

